# How To View Email Attachment Sent As .rar



## itprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

:4-dont
I DON'T KNOW HOW TO VIEW .RAR FILES SENT IN AN EMAIL ATTACHMENT. I NEED TO OPEN TWO SUCH FILES FOR SENDING OUT INFO AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO USE TO DO THIS..PLEASE HELP!!:heartlove


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

.rar is a file compression technique, similar to .zip, only deeper, tighter compression. You will need to download the proper utility to unrar the files. Link to the software download is HERE.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Most ZIP or compression programs can handle other compression formats. I use Izarc and it does support it. I would assume WinZip does as well if you have the latest version.


----------

